# SSD SATA 3, aber nur SATA 2 Mainboard?!



## Swarley86 (15. September 2014)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Experten... 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch. Und zwar wollte ich mir eine Samsung 840 EVO SATA 3 SSD mit 120GB holen. Nun habe ich leider feststellen müssen, dass mein Mainboard nur maximal SATA 2 unterstützt. Habe ich, wenn ich die SSD an SATA 2 anschließe, starke Einbrüche in der Geschwindigkeit, sodass ich auch bei meiner HDD bleiben könnte?
Was würdet ihr denn empfehlen?

Beste Grüße,
Swarley


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. September 2014)

Ein Gutteil der gefühlten Geschwindigkeit der SSD kommt durch die schnellen Zugriffszeiten, daher macht es dennoch Sinn.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Nimm die SSD es ist nur die Kopiergeschwindigkeit die weniger sein wird. Aber die Zugriffszeit ändert sich trotzdem ganz enorm! Ich habe selber nur 3GB/s anbindung an meinerm Board und ausser beim Kopieren merkst du praktisch keinen unterschied.


----------



## Swarley86 (15. September 2014)

Das ging ja schnell...jetzt bin ich beeindruckt! 
Also meinst du, dass sich das nur in der Schreibgeschwindigkeit, aber nicht Lesegeschwindigkeit bemerkbar macht UND trotzdem viel schneller ist als meine alte HDD?


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. September 2014)

Nein, es macht sich nur in der Lesegeschwindigkeit bemerkbar. Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit bleibt ohnehin meist unter 300 MB/s. Ne SSD bringt selbst bei SATA 150 nen guten Boost.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. September 2014)

Kannst trotzdem mit ruhigem Gewissen zugreifen, nur würde ich die Crucial MX100 nehmen


----------



## Mendagir (15. September 2014)

Kann ich so bestätigen. Ich hatte in meinem alten Rechner auch eine SATA-3 SSD (Samsung 840) an einem SATA-2 Controller. Der Unterschied zur konventionellen HDD war enorm und mehr als deutlich spürbar. Es lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Swarley86 (17. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Ihr seid super...


----------



## keinnick (17. September 2014)

Es wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Eins vielleicht noch fürs Protokoll: Ich bin "damals" von SATA 2 auf SATA3 umgestiegen, da ich den Unterbau gewechselt habe. Den Unterschied hat man nicht gemerkt. Der war lediglich in Benchmarks sichtbar. Du machst also nix falsch! Viel Spaß mit der SSD


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten...habe mich jetzt für EVO entschieden. Die kommt hoffentlich morgen, wenn sich Amazon nicht irrt.


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Die EVO hätte ich nicht genommen da es aktuell Firmware Probleme gibt und die noch dazu teurer ist und nicht so haltbare Speicherzellen verwendet (Praxis praktisch nicht relevant) Crucial CT256MX100SSD1 interne SSD 256GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Gibt es auch als 512GB Version falls Bedarf besteht.


----------



## Swarley86 (29. September 2014)

Naja, da ich nur das OS und ein paar kleinere Programme darauf speichern möchte, lohnt eine größere 256 eh nicht. Hab mich für die 128er entschieden. Ich schau mir die SSD erstmal an und entscheide dann, ob sie von mir einen "gut-Stempel" bekommt...Erfahrung macht klug!
Trotzdem Danke ^^


----------

